
The Founder’s Guide to Emotions - justin
https://www.atrium.co/blog/founders-guide-emotions/
======
rmason
We all know about vanity metrics. Sometimes startups consume themselves with
vanity goals when things aren't going well. Why? Maybe to feel some sense of
accomplishment? It's harder to admit failure. Maybe the CEO saying I'm bored
is a forcing function that will work as well as saying we have a month of cash
left?

